# كيفيه حساب مركز الثقل c.g



## ahmed_mohsen (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى بنحسب مركز الاحمال للمنشأ لوضع بعد ذلك احمال الرياح والزلازل على الساب .. هل الحساب يكون manual ام باستخدام autocad ام ماذا ...
و ايضا طريقه وضع ال wall فى برنامج الساب .. هل هى بعمل body لعدد النقط حسب طول الحائط ???​


----------



## حمزهههههه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يا ريت حد يجاوب علي الاسئله دي لانها مهمه جدا


----------



## ahmed_mohsen (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مفيش اى حد بيساعد ليه ... اكيد مش هيخسر حاجه يعنى !!


----------



## life for rent (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بوص يا باشمهندس حكاية حساب مركز الصلابة C.R ممكن نعملها مانوال ودة طبعا للفهم بس وممكن نعملها بالاوتوكاد وبرضه دى ملهاش لازمة والافضل بقى ان الساب والايتاب بيحسبها اوتوماتيك 
لكن خلى بالك من كلامى ............اذا كان قصدك ان انت تحسب مركز الصلابة لحوائط القص والكور علشان تحاول تخليه ارقب مايكون لمركز الثقل C.M فطبعا دة مهم جداااا ان قبل ماتحل المنشأ بتاعك تبقى عارف مكان مركز الصلابة ومركز الثقل علشان ميحصلشى عزم لى او فتل او torsion على المنشأ


----------



## step6 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مركز الكتل C.M (Center of Mass هو النقطة التي تؤثر فيها محصلة الكتل للدور الواحد مثلا لو مبنى مربع او مستطيل يكون C.M هو مركز تقاطع القطرين لو شبة منحرف او اي شكل اخر يتم حساب عن ايجاد -x&Y-
مركز الجساءات Center of rigidity C.R هو النقطة التي تؤثر فيها محصلة الجساءات مثلا اذا كانت احمال الزلازل تقاوم عن طريق shear wall يتم ايجاد محصلة جميع shear wall عن طريق عزم القصورinertia
وهذة يدويا تاخذ بعض الوقت 
عن طريق الاتوكاد 
لحساب C.M
مثلا المبنى شبة منحرف 
قم باختيار الامر region ثم قم بعد ذلك باختيار حدود المبنى مثلا الشبة منحرف حتى يصبح block(قطعة واحدة) 

اختار الامر region/mass of prperties من قائمة. inqury
ثم اضغط enter
ستظهر لك صفحة فيها المساحة والمحيط ,.......
ما يهمنا فيها هو centeroid وهو C.m
لايجاد قيم C.R
1-قم باختيار الامر region
2-قم بتحديد الجساءات مثلا shear wall للكل حتى تصبح كتلة واحدة (block( 
3-قم بضغط enter
4-من قائمة inqury اختار region/mass of properties
5-ما يمهنا في الصفحة التي تظهر هو centeroid


----------



## step6 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

سيعطي طبعا لك centeroidقيم ل X,Y
لتوقيعها علي المبني اتبع الخطوات التالية
1-قم باستخدام امر line
2-line ثم enter
3-0,0 enter 
4-x,y enter
5- يرسم لك خط من الاحداثى صفر وصفر الي الاحداثى x,y (قيم c.m)
6- قم بنقل ابعاد المبني كاملا الى الاحداثى صفر وصفر
حاول بقدر الامكان ان ينطبق C.M,C.R وذلك بتغيير اماكن shear wall وحتي لاتحدث eccentricity مما يسبب torsion


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed_mohsen (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ... شكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## marosonger (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبد الجواد (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم:

إن مركز الصلابة CR لا يمكن حسابه بالطرق المشروحة أعلاه! فهو ليس مركز ثقل أو مركز مساحة (Centroid)!
لتحديده استخدم إحدى الطرق التقريبة ومنها المشروحة في الكود السوري (ملحق الزلازل) وهو موجود في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## a7med 3ed (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم فعلا انا اقوم بحساب ال cm باستخدام الاوتوكاد ولكن اقوم بحساب ال cr يدوى باستخدام الاكسل


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لحساب الc.m
لو عندنا مجموعة من المساحات في شكل ما نقوم بتحزيم هذا الشكل بمحور x و محور y عند الصفر مثلا لهذا الشكل اي اقصل الشمال من اسفل 
ونقوم بتقسيم الشكل الي مساحات وتحديد مكان كل مساحة علي حدي 
ونفرض مكان المحصلة هي الاخري 
ومجموع عزم المساحات حول محور ما = عزم المحصلة عند نفس المحور


----------



## ايمن فرحات (28 مايو 2010)

*م/ايمن فرحات الدفراوى*

عندى ملفات مهمة فى الهندسة المدنية ولاكن مش عارف انزلها على المنتدى ارجو الأفادة ازاى انزلها على المنتدى...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 مايو 2010)

ايمن فرحات قال:


> عندى ملفات مهمة فى الهندسة المدنية ولاكن مش عارف انزلها على المنتدى ارجو الأفادة ازاى انزلها على المنتدى...وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مشكور لرغبتك في افادة غيرك جزاك الله خيرا
واضح ان حضرتك عضو جديد و هذه مشاركتك رقم 5 و من قواعد الملتقي انك لا تسطيع ارفاق ملفات مع مشاركاتك الا بعد ان تتخطي 50 مشاركة و يمكن الأطلاع علي هذا الرابط لتعرف اكثر كيف تتعامل مع ادوات الملتقي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5-announcements.html


----------



## galal980 (29 مايو 2010)

يعني هل كلام الأخ step6 خطأ في تحديد C.R???
أفيدونا أيها الإخوة 
مشكورين


----------



## عبد الجواد (29 مايو 2010)

galal980 قال:


> يعني هل كلام الأخ step6 خطأ في تحديد C.R???
> أفيدونا أيها الإخوة
> مشكورين



نعم خطأ، لأن CR هو مركز صلابة (أو جساءة) وليس مركز مساحة، فالطريقة التي أشار إليها الأخ step6 هي لحساب مركز المساحة، والفرق بينهما كبير.
وطريقة حساب مركز الصلابة (المبسطة) مشروحة في العديد من الكتب ومنها الكود السوري.

أما حساب CM فيمكن تجاوزاً القبول بالطريقة السابقة إذا أهملنا تأثير الجدران الخارجية والإكساء الخارجي ووزن جدران القص على مكان مركز الكتلة.


----------



## mek10 (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم هناك طريقه تعطي مركز الجساءات بكل دقة حيث انه يتك بعد حل المنشا علي برنامج الساب او الايتاب ببساطة يتم تحرير جميع الركائز ووضع ركيزه fixedعند اي ركن في المبني ونعمل run للمنشا بعد ذلك نحصل علي mx,my,nعند هذه النقطة يتم قسمة mx/n,mxlnتعطينا بعد مركز الثقل عن تلك النقط x,yوبهذا نكون قد حصلنا علي مركز الثقل للاحمال ثم بعد ذلك يتم الحصول علي مركز المساحات للاعمده والكور ممكن ان يكون عن طريق المومنت اوف انيرشيا او عن طريق الاوتوكاد كما شرح الاخوه الافاضل ويتك الحصول من الفرق بين الاحدثيات النقطتين ما مدي وجوداختلاف بين مراز المساحات والالثق للمبني ويتم تقليلها بقدر المصتطاع عن طريق تغيير مكان الشير وول او الابعاد وشكراا


----------



## mahdisalih (26 يونيو 2010)

شكراا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## nailnabil (29 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم هناك طريقه تعطي مركز الجساءات بكل دقة حيث انه يتك بعد حل المنشا علي برنامج الساب او الايتاب ببساطة يتم تحرير جميع الركائز ووضع ركيزه fixedعند اي ركن في المبني ونعمل run للمنشا بعد ذلك نحصل علي mx,my,nعند هذه النقطة يتم قسمة mx/n,mxlnتعطينا بعد مركز الثقل عن تلك النقط x,yوبهذا نكون قد حصلنا علي مركز الثقل للاحمال ثم بعد ذلك يتم الحصول علي مركز المساحات للاعمده والكور ممكن ان يكون عن طريق المومنت اوف انيرشيا او عن طريق الاوتوكاد كما شرح الاخوه الافاضل ويتك الحصول من الفرق بين الاحدثيات النقطتين ما مدي وجوداختلاف بين مراز المساحات والالثق للمبني ويتم تقليلها بقدر المصتطاع عن طريق تغيير مكان الشير وول او الابعاد وشكراا*​
من الساب*mx,my,n* ازاى احصل على


----------



## eng.noor78 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## ابو نديم (2 يوليو 2010)

ahmed_mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتم كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى بنحسب مركز الاحمال للمنشأ لوضع بعد ذلك احمال الرياح والزلازل على الساب .. هل الحساب يكون manual ام باستخدام autocad ام ماذا ...
> 
> و ايضا طريقه وضع ال wall فى برنامج الساب .. هل هى بعمل body لعدد النقط حسب طول الحائط ???​


 
من الاوتوكاد ارسم الشكل وحوله الى بولي لاين ثم اعمل ريجون له ثم حدد (علم الشكل) ومن القائمة توولز - انكويري- ليست ستظهر لديك نافذة مكتوب فيها احداثيات مركز ثقل الشكل ومن ثم من ارسم نقطة بالاحداثيات المذكورة فيرسم لك الاوتوكاد النقطة في مركز الثقل تاع الشكل 
متمنيا لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## eng_gim (4 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله اضافه ممتازة مشكور عليها


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بس لو سمحت اذا ممكن تنزلنا الاكسل شيت لحساب cr لانه افضل طريقة خصوصا للمبتدئين
مع الشكر


----------



## قطوسو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

للاسف لم يـوضـح أحـد أى شىء (فسـر المـاء بـالمـاء). بـالمـثـال يتضح الحـال و يزول الإشكـال


----------



## محمداحمد5 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------

